

Offline reading with the NewsBlur iOS app - freeman478
http://blog.newsblur.com/post/61520013611/offline-reading-with-the-newsblur-ios-app

======
freeman478
Newsblur is really excellent, it has replaced Google Reader for me without a
single regret and the premium account is completely worth it.

The iOS app is very good too and now with offline reading it will allow me to
get my news fix while commuting :)

